# New pistol break in?



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi All -
I just took my new CZ P-07 to the range it's a dream, except for a few&#8230; mishaps. Over the course of fifty rounds (9mm), the slide didn't stay in the empty mag position 3 times, and had ejection issues twice. 

Now, I know there's debate about "breaking in" a new gun. I have a feeling that what's happening here is that the springs in the mags and the recoil spring all need to be worked out some. For example, it was pretty hard to get all 16 rounds in the mag, actually couldn't top 15. And all the ejection issues happened when I put more than 10 rounds in a mag. 

Any thoughts? Do you also think the springs just need worked out over a few hundred more rounds? Or do you think there's something more serious here?

Other than that, it truly is fun to shoot. Really nice in the hand, very relaxed recoil. 

Thanks!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

If it is new, I would be calling cz-usa and asking them about it. if it is used, and you have more than one mag, watch and see if it is doing it with just one of the mags, or all of them.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

lastv8 said:


> If it is new, I would be calling cz-usa and asking them about it. if it is used, and you have more than one mag, watch and see if it is doing it with just one of the mags, or all of them.


Gah. I was afraid of that. Guess I'll be calling CZ-USA.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

give CZ a call. I have the CZ 75 compact (polymer) and the CZ 75 SP-01 tactical and both perform flawlessly and very accurate guns. 

Where did you purchase? Maybe consult with your dealer?


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

boatnut said:


> give CZ a call. I have the CZ 75 compact (polymer) and the CZ 75 SP-01 tactical and both perform flawlessly and very accurate guns.
> 
> Where did you purchase? Maybe consult with your dealer?


I got it at Fin Feather Fur, I'll give them a call


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you clean the pistol and mag. prior to your outing ? 

FWIW, I'd put 4-500rds. through it before getting excited.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Did you clean the pistol and mag. prior to your outing ?
> 
> FWIW, I'd put 4-500rds. through it before getting excited.


No, but I checked it out - it was clean and lubed. I did clean it when I got home, so maybe that'll be the diff. I kinda feel like those springs need broken in over a few hundred rounds. I mean, this gun feels sweet. I guess I want to believe. I've never just picked up a pistol before and shot as well as I did tonight.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Cleaning a new pistol as well as the mags. before there maiden voyage is always a good idea due to manufacturing debris that may be left inside from the factory. 

Also, oftentimes the lube used from the factory is a bit too heavy to protect it while setting on the retailers shelf awaiting to be sold.

Hope a good cleaning and a few hundred rds. solves the issues.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

What he said ^ and Google uplula speed loader.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Worse case, get another magazine and see if it works better. Also sometimes the brand of ammo comes into play. Sometimes aluminum or steel cases cycle different than brass etc.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Cleaning a new pistol as well as the mags. before there maiden voyage is always a good idea due to manufacturing debris that may be left inside from the factory.
> 
> Also, oftentimes the lube used from the factory is a bit too heavy to protect it while setting on the retailers shelf awaiting to be sold.
> 
> Hope a good cleaning and a few hundred rds. solves the issues.


Quick follow on question: how do I clean the mags? I'm having a hard time finding reliable directions. I've never heard of doing this (I have a lot more rifle & shotgun experience than pistol experience)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Quick follow on question: how do I clean the mags? I'm having a hard time finding reliable directions. I've never heard of doing this (I have a lot more rifle & shotgun experience than pistol experience


Depends on what kind of mags they are. 

Most have removable floor plates. On those you usually insert a paperclip into a small hole provided on the side of the mag body. This holds the spring in place so when you slide the floor plate off, the spring doesn't fly into orbit. Push the pin in on the floor plate so plate can be removed 

Insert your paperclip, push plate pin and slide the floor plate off, turn the open end(where floor plate was) of mag down and place it on a table and holding the mag firmly in hand with downward pressure, remove the paperclip. The spring will come out. Look to see how the spring comes out as you want it to go back in the same way.
Many times, if I can see that all the parts of a mag are steel/metal with no plastic pieces, I'll just use brake cleaner on them and blow them out with compressed air without disassembly. But if you ever have to replace a mag spring, you may as well know how they come apart.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgQKishug8c


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

try different ammo. some guns just don't like a certain type of ammo


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*mikeysdad*

Something I forgot to mention. DO NOT oil your mags. after cleaning. 
If you do, they become lent/dirt traps. Leave them dry.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

With a CZ I wouldn't get worked up about anything until you reach at least 300 rounds. Fastwater was spot on with that.

Use an assortment of ammo is also good advice. Even more so when the gun is actually broke in and you are shooting for reliability and accuracy.

Thoroughly clean the gun and dry all the lubrication from it. Run it dry for 50 round intervals between cleanings until you reach 300 or so rounds. Then gently lubricate the friction surfaces only from that point forward. When I say gently, I mean lightly enough that your lube doesn't ooze into everything else. Couple of drops on the slide contact points and hammer hinge is usually all that is needed.

If you have malfunctions after that and they don't appear to be ammo specific, call CZ or your place of purchase.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very good break-in info. *buckeye dan*....and this:



> Use an assortment of ammo is also good advice. Even more so when the gun is actually broke in and you are shooting for reliability and accuracy.




I know some brands of guns like to run on the dry side, some on the wet side. Some prefer a dab of grease on the rails, some oil.

One thing I like about most CZ's is their reputation for eating most any round ball ammo. Same as most standard 1911's.

IMO, most ammo finicky pistols seem to have the most issue's when we start using different brands of defensive specific ammo in hollow points. Seems certain ramp angles(esp. on compacts) just aren't cut to feed certain style HP projectiles reliably.


I only own 2 CZ's and both were bought used and were well broke in when I got them. Thankfully, I've yet to find a SD round they will not eat. 
I treat them the same as the 1911's. Very lightly oiled with a dab of Lubriplate 130-A on the slides. But again, mine are well broke in.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the additional info. I've cleaned the mags out without adding oil. I also called CZ and Fin Feather fur where I got it. CZ said to hold my wrist firmer, which sounds odd but OK. Fin feather fur said this is common if you don't clean out the factory oil before shooting. So I've completely cleaned and re-lubed (VERY lightly). We'll see how she does in the next few days here.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> CZ said to hold my wrist firmer


Commonly known as 'limp wristing'.

In order for a semi auto to cycle properly, it has to have a certain amount of resistance when fired. I suppose it would affect a new pistol moreso then one that has a few thous. rds through the bbl.

I think this whole ' limp wristing' stuff, while possible, is often overused used by gun manufacturers.

But that's just my opine and is worth exactly what you paid for it. lol.

Hold your pistol firm and with a proper grip and you won't have any issue's in that department.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

mickeysdad said:


> Hi All -
> I just took my new CZ P-07 to the range it's a dream, except for a few mishaps. Over the course of fifty rounds (9mm), the slide didn't stay in the empty mag position 3 times, and had ejection issues twice.
> 
> Now, I know there's debate about "breaking in" a new gun. I have a feeling that what's happening here is that the springs in the mags and the recoil spring all need to be worked out some. For example, it was pretty hard to get all 16 rounds in the mag, actually couldn't top 15. And all the ejection issues happened when I put more than 10 rounds in a mag.
> ...


Yeah I'll be more conscious of it. I don't think I was, but who knows. I shoot my compound bow a lot, and in that world, you want as loose a grip on the bow as possible so as not to torque it. So I'll just make sure that's not subconsciously creeping into this realm.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Film yourself (or have someone do it for you) with a closeup on your gun and your grip while shooting it. Film from your weak hand side. If you have a failure, watch it on the recording. If the muzzle is flipping up from the wrist instead of rising from the elbows and shoulders then that is probably your problem.

Kudos to CZ for being so bold to suggest it. Most people don't take kindly to being told the problem is operator error instead of the equipment. But just to be frank, that is usually the case. I like to lead into that gently after we're sure the equipment is in optimal condition.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks again for all the help everyone! I did 100 rounds today at the range with no issues at all. I kept my wrists firmer, had the gun properly oiled, mags cleaned. The only thing I didn't change is I was still shooting the 115gr WWB (it's all I was able to get befor going to the range). It shoots like a dream!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad things worked out for ya. Enjoy!


----------

